# 4/5 stone or more to lose?



## NewlyMrs

Hi ladies!

I was just wondering if there were any ladies out there who would like to join me on my MASSIVE journey to TTC after weightloss and/or had any weightloss tips.

I am going at this hard. I am a do it strong or not at all type of person haha :dohh:. I was really huge at one point and lost 4 stone up until about 18 months ago when I gave up :dohh:, while I have kept the weight mostly off :blush: I still am overweight and need to lose like 7 stone to be normal weight BUT I like my curves so I am going for about 4 stone or until I am approx a UK 14 ( I think thats a US 12 :wacko:)

I thought we could be accountable to each other, you don't have to post your weight on here but you can post what you lose each week and we can support each other.

So I am planning to have 3 meals a day with no snacks (as they are my downfall :growlmad:) I am not a calorie counter as such but I am planning to stick to about 1600-1800 calories so I have a small deficit each day that will be filled in with my stored energy.

So here goes:

*DAY ONE* 

*Weightloss*: 0st 0lb

*Breakfast*: 2 slices of brown bread toasted with butter and a cup of tea with semi skimmed milk and 1 sugar and 1 splenda (slowly does it haha :flower:)

*Lunch*: PLANNED to be Chicken breast and mixed beans (red kidney beans etc... umm love beans)

*Dinner*: Not planned yet :blush:

*Exercise*: 30 mins on exercise bike (starting slow)

I hope some of you will join me. If you want to, just drop a reply and say when you might me starting.:hugs::flower:


----------



## Ruby x

good on you for going for it. Im also an all or nothing person. My LO is 8 weeks and I have 1/2 a stone to lose to be my pre preg weight and a stone to lose to be my ideal, but nothing i do is making this weight shift. The last bit is always hard to lose. I go on a short walk with LO each day and go to he gym at least 3 times each week. I eat okay, not excessive but also not strict enough. 

Goodluck :)


----------



## NewlyMrs

Ruby x said:


> good on you for going for it. Im also an all or nothing person. My LO is 8 weeks and I have 1/2 a stone to lose to be my pre preg weight and a stone to lose to be my ideal, but nothing i do is making this weight shift. The last bit is always hard to lose. I go on a short walk with LO each day and go to he gym at least 3 times each week. I eat okay, not excessive but also not strict enough.
> 
> Goodluck :)

Thank you so much and good luck with your weightloss. :hugs: I just hope I get a few buddies soon haha :shrug:


----------



## abernathie

Hi!

Ive been a bit of a lucker on here but you post inspired me to post! I lost 6 stone before having my little one and due to a bad pregnancy I put on about 4ish stone and have only lost a stone so far.........I love food hehe.

So I have decided that I am going to lose this and would love to be buddies with you :)

I signed up to weight watchers tonight (this was how I lost my 6 stone before) and I also have an exercise bike. Tend to do 20mins 6 days a week. Sleep permitting lol.

My start weight is.....13stone 10 eeekkkk!

First goal......13 stone by 4th November (hopefully!)

Will post my food tomorrow. 

Good luck x


----------



## MissRhead

I am also going to finaly do something about shifting the weight
Ive never been small, i was 12 stone pre preg and im now 13.4 stone
Ideally i would like to reach 11 stone and if i do that i would then like to go to 10 stone.
Ive recently quit smoking, so if i can do that, i can do this without a doubt
Im going healthy food shopping later :) x


----------



## NewlyMrs

Thanks for joining me ladies :hugs:, I hope you find the support helpful , GL :)

So here goes:


*DAY TWO*

Weightloss: 0st 0lb

*Breakfast*: 2 slices of brown bread toasted with butter and a cup of tea with semi skimmed milk and 1 sugar and 1 splenda :coffee: (slowly does it haha )

*Lunch*: 1 low fat tin of Beans and 2 slices of brown toast with no butter

*Dinner*: Nothing...not felling the best tonight :nope:

*Exercise*: 30 mins brisk walk (nearly died haha :blush:)


Not the best day today, bread over load and missed dinner. I'm actually starving now but I have to be strict and not eat after 7pm or I will prob take the mic :wacko:


Hope you all had a good day xx


----------



## abernathie

Hope your feeling better soon:)

I'm a bit of a carb addict but still manage to lose weight;)

Yesterday I had....

Wheetabix minis with a splash of UHT skimmed milk. Cup of tea with UHT skimmed milk.

Homemade pea and ham soup and tiny bread roll.

Shared a small bit of brioch with moo.

Homemade honey and mustard chicked and boiled tatties.

Moo has just woken for a feed and I'm quite hungry:(

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## PrincessKate

Ive got about 8 stone to loose :) so ill buddy up with you, ive lost 12lbs so far :D


----------



## abernathie

Well done Kate on your loss so far:)

Today was a bit hard as I made moo cheesy pasta and had to try so so hard not to eat any! She loved it though :)

Today I had

weetabix minis, uht milk and a cuppa

wholemeal turkey ham sandwich and a bag of wotsits

grilled honey and mustard chicken and boiled potatoes

two small rice crispy cakes me and moo made earlier with another cuppa.


----------



## PrincessKate

Im trying to do a low carb diet, as i crave carbs and eat way too many of them! lol

I had a ham salad with a little mayo for dinner, same for tea (i have some ham that needs eating lol) 

my downfall is pop! im drinking all my diet pop then going on to water (hopefully!)

Im hoping to loose another 8lbs by the 1st of novemeber

I always loose a little weight then pile it back on, but im actually enjoying my diet atm! going food shopping on tuesday to stock back up, get plenty of low carb foods in :D


----------



## abernathie

I love carbs and Chocolate :wacko: so having to cut down on one at a time or I might go into melt down....

I want to lose 9 pounds by the 4th November( weekend away) I reckon we can both do it!

Oh I love ham, got a gammon joint in the slow cooker, making pea and ham soup tomorrow...yummy!


----------



## bathbabe

Hey ladies :) i have a 16.5month old son Harrison and iv recently just got back to my pre preg size :dohh: iv got another 69lbs to go before i hit a healthy BMI, so far iv lost 15.5lbs on weightwatchers (since june, slowly does it! Lol) Im hoping to lose more than that and i think im gunna push my ttc date back abit. (6months or so) 
I loved being pregnant but i want to be able to show off my baby bump sooner next time, i popped at 22 weeks - finally! Lol :D

Good luck ladies x


----------



## NewlyMrs

Aww welcome ladies!! I'm so glad you all came to join me :hugs: Im soo chuffed!!

I had a think last night and I decided to take me weight loss in 10lb steps. I wont weigh untill next week thursday and I will let you know how I go. 
I will start each 10lb stint after I reward myself after each acheivement :happydance: NOT food though, maybe a pedicure or a pair of shoes hahaha!

I can't wait till I hit a size 14, at 5'7 I think I will still be curvy BUT very seeeexy... heres hoping :dohh:

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## NewlyMrs

*DAY THREE* (yesterday :blush:) 

*Weightloss*: 0st 0lb

*Breakfast*: 2 slices of brown bread toasted with butter and a cup of tea with semi skimmed milk and 1 sugar and 1 splenda (like everyday :wacko: )

*Lunch*: 1 packet of supernoodles as I couldn't be asked to do a shop

*Dinner*: Everything!! I went to a surprise birthday party for my aunty's 40th bday. We are carribean and EVERYTHING was fried or contain carbs :blush: I WILL say that I was very conscience of my food choice and tbh I did eat small. :nope: 

Exercise: None structured. Busy busy day! Walked everywhere :flower:

Tomorrow will be better :hugs:


----------



## bathbabe

You might feel more motivated doing 7lb goals, half a stone at a time, thats what im doing :) x


----------



## abernathie

I had a hard day yesterday. Mollie decided playtime was 1am till 4am so I was knackered and just wanting sweet stuff.....I didnt cave though :thumbup:

Brekkie : Rice snaps, milk, slice of toast and a cuppa.

Lunch : Used up the boiled potatoes and chicken in the fridge.

Dinner : Homemade pea and ham soup and some bread

Snacks : Some of my homemade rice crispy cakes.

I am aiming for 5% body weight and then 7lb goals after that :)

Heres to a better day. 

Moving Mollie into her own room tonight :cry:


----------



## PrincessKate

Im going in 10lb stints too, i used to do it stone by stone but always got dishearted, so its 10lbs at a time and im doing my weight in lbs not stone, doesnt seem as daunting for some reason? how often do you weigh yourself i weight myself everyday naughty i know but i just cant help it lol so far ive lost 17.75 lbs :D aiming for another 1.25lbs by the end of the week.


----------



## abernathie

I also weight myself everyday!! Bad idea as I was up today but not gonna worry about it, long day and night and not much sleep :( (Mollie went in her own room was in there lots)

Yesterday I had

Brekkie : 2 x toast and Tea

Lunch : Pea n ham soup and a slice of bread

Dinner : Toulouse sausage and lentils done in the slow cooker 

Snacks: Wotsits. We also baked some shortbread, made them tiny so had 2 of them with a cuppa

Should be able to get back on my exercise bike now Mollie is in her own room so can ram up the exercise!

Have a good day girls :happydance:


----------



## PrincessKate

Exercise? dont swear at me  i need to get back on my wii and play just dance :D


----------



## abernathie

Wish I had a wii! always playing that at my sisters. 

Too tired to do anything today. Mollie keeps wanting to play at 1am :(

And we had a bad day.....ruined the slow cooker meal, Mollie sofa surfed and 1 slide off landing on her bum, few tears (both of us) but shes fine. Bad mummy!
And stress with the ex and money.

Off to my pit and hoping for a better day tomorrow.

I did stick to my diet tho :)

:coffee:


----------



## NewlyMrs

PrincessKate said:


> Exercise? dont swear at me  i need to get back on my wii and play just dance :D

Yep this is a great idea! It fun and gets you moving!! I have to admit that I have been sooo terrible food wise and its only my first week :wacko:. I have being eating all sorts of crap at work, women bring in stuff to say thanks for delivering their chubby miracles and we just eat em all.... then I go home and practically eat anything containing carbs in the kitchen :blush:

I am still going to do my weigh in tomorrow and whether its + or - I will share.

Fingers crossed for me ladies.... nxt week will be better :thumbup:


----------



## Angelicous

Good Luck! And well done on all your hard work so far.

I also want to get down to a UK 14 or so - so I've started swimming a couple of times a week, cut down on beer and children's left overs etc. Nothing too drastic, the idea this time being to take it slowly and sensibly. (I already eat healthily).

I shall definitely be popping back on this thread to get inspired and motivated by you! xx


----------



## abernathie

Oh not been on her in a while. Mollie and sleep is such an issue im too tired to do much :(

I did lose 3 pounds last week tho :happydance: 

How are you all doing?


----------



## PrincessKate

Im doing fine, thanks down by 23lbs :)

I only paid £100 for my Wii through Amazon ive got all the just dance games but havent tried them all yet (ooops) think i will finish watching stuff about babies on tv (im a little obsessed!) then go have some fun on it :D


----------

